# Help Identify Fish?



## PSpades (Nov 3, 2011)

I saw this fish before but just forgot its name. I think it's a tetra. They're almost an inch long and the body colour is the same as a guppy (translucent grey-yellow). In the centre of the body is a black line that starts in the middle and runs down to the tail and above the black line is an orange line. The tail has two points. Thanks!
So far it looks the closest to an emperor tetra but the black line starts at the middle of the body instead.
Sorry I tried taking a picture but my phone camera sucks!


----------



## PSpades (Nov 3, 2011)

No one knows?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

hard to id without a pic,lol.It does sound like a tetra though or perhaps a rasbora.


----------



## PSpades (Nov 3, 2011)

lol yeah i know sorry! >.<..is there another type that looks close to the empror tetra then?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

well glolights have orange stripe,black neons,penguin tetra,and black line tetra?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Quick tropical aquarium fish statistics and photos for the Red-Tailed Rasbora, Rasbora borapetensis
Not orange stripe,but similiar


----------



## PSpades (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh thanks that helped. Im beginning to think is it a type of rasbora then. It's body is the same colour as the lambchop rasbora, especially the black part. Except it's body isn't as round as the rasbora..it's more long like a guppy? ..could it still be a lambchop rasbora then? It's the closest thing yet..


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

perhaps harlequin rasbora?


----------



## PSpades (Nov 3, 2011)

Hm Yes I think it is a lambchop rasbora afterall. Thanks a lot!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ah hah!Think I may have found it.
Fish foto stories: Rasbora Hengeli ( Glowlight Rasbora )


----------



## Cadiedid (Oct 26, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> Ah hah!Think I may have found it.
> Fish foto stories: Rasbora Hengeli ( Glowlight Rasbora )


Oh! They are cute!


----------



## ScurvyGoat (Dec 1, 2011)

If it has only an orange stripe and not orange-y body then it's the Glowlight Rasbora. I currently have three and am planning on getting 7-10 more. I LOVE them! Such awesome lil fish! They are beautiful but kinda hard to find usually. Harlequin and Lambchop rasboras are confused with them a lot. Glowlights have a tiny triangle marking and that pretty orange line. Lambchops have an orangy body and the triangle is a lot bigger. Harlequins are bigger overall and look like a cross between them. =]


----------

